# Apparently Chris Christie lied on the Debate Stage



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First I believe that your issue is not with the Governor but with the State. Unlike a lot of other states NJ is a May Issue state - very much like we were here in Virginia before the laws changed. It's very clear that the issuance of a CCW in New Jersey is tied to a specific need - such as the Manager of a Home Depot who's employee must make large nightly cash deposits. 

Sorry if that doesn't make you happy but the Governor is correct in that his state's laws were enacted by the legislature not some tin pot dictator


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

All politicians lie. Anybody who believes a word out of their mouths is deceived.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I saw some fact checking on various things and it did not put the Govener in the best light.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> All politicians lie. Anybody who believes a word out of their mouths is deceived.


This^^^^^^


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Chris Christy reminds of a Fat big mouthed school yard bully who needs to be punched in the mouth and told to STFU

OH and I would never vote for a man or woman who lacks the self control to put the fork down. That's not the person I want making decisions for me.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

He likes to Dry hump 1/2 white guys too...

ROM "May Issue" is bullshit watch the entire video....
Also HE said HE made Concealed Cary "Easier" THATS the Big Lie.....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

just some FYI
they all LIE!!!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I would bet good money he intentionally shut that bridge down too. Sounds like something he would definately pull.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

He's all establishment, both feet in.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't listen to what he says in the first place.
Why should I start now? I mean, it's not like he's ever going to be the nominee.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

No. 1 Christie lies
No. 2 Stay the hell out of New Jersey.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> No. 1 Christie lies
> No. 2 Stay the hell out of New Jersey.


Christie needs to stop double-fisting hoagies and washing it down with a tub of hot turkey gravy before he tells me a GOD damn thing about anything I need to do.

I swear to Christ that guy sweats canola oil. I think somewhere along the line he got a piece of Polish sausage lodged in an artery too.

Yes indeed Dave, stay out of New Jersey lest the guv surprise you in a parking lot and EAT YOU. He's big enough to do it. God knows how many people he's eaten, I'm guessing four from the size of him.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Leon said:


> Christie needs to stop double-fisting hoagies and washing it down with a tub of hot turkey gravy before he tells me a GOD damn thing about anything I need to do.
> 
> I swear to Christ that guy sweats canola oil. I think somewhere along the line he got a piece of Polish sausage lodged in an artery too.
> 
> Yes indeed Dave, stay out of New Jersey lest the guv surprise you in a parking lot and EAT YOU. He's big enough to do it. God knows how many people he's eaten, I'm guessing four from the size of him.


He had stomach bands, that must if broke....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the #1 candidate that I wanted to see fail & drop out first .... he killed it 100% when he licked Obammy, like an all day sucker, in post election 2012 - he couldn't praise Obammy enough about the Storm Sandy recovery ... Obammy???? - just because no one could call him a racist ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

He's disgusting. And I'm not referring to his weight.


----------

